# Störgeräusche filtern



## mammuteffect (12. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal wieder eine Frage und die Antwort beim Suchen leider nicht gefunden :]
Also: Wenn ich Szenen aufnehme, bei denen die Protagonisten weiter wegstehen, habe ich das Problem, dass sie zu leise sind. Ok ... Lautstärke rauf. Aber dann werden auch Störgeräusche wie Wind lauter. Kann man die irgendwie rausfiltern? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit bei weit entfernter Handlung trotzdem ausreichen laute Stimmen aufzunehmen (ohne zu schreien ).
Danke schonmal.


----------



## axn (12. März 2006)

Prinzipiell empfiehlt sich ein externes Mikro an einer Tonangel (da tut es auch ein Besenstiel) oder anderswo in der Nähe der Sprecher. In gängigen Videoschnittprogrammen gibt es Filter die mehr oder weniger bessere Ergebnisse liefern. Bei Premiere sind DeNoiser und die Dynamics Palette brauchbare Ansätze. Besser sind aber grundsätzlich spezielle Audiotools wie Wavelab oder Audition. Vielleicht mal im Audiosoftware-Bereich fragen.
Aber wie gesagt, wichtig ist die bestmögliche Qualität bei der Aufnahme!

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (12. März 2006)

[offtopic] @axn: GOP ?


----------



## axn (12. März 2006)

Group of Pictures? Was meinst du?


----------



## chmee (12. März 2006)

Dein neuer Avatar !

[Back to Topic] :
Stimme AXN zu, ne Angel ist Pflicht. Alle Nacharbeiten an schlechtem Sound sind
nur Zeitverschwendung. Möchte sagen, das Ergebnis wird Dich und auch sonst niemanden
zufrieden stellen.

*Richtmikrofone* sind die Wahl für solche Probleme. 
Hier ein begnadeter Bastler, der ProfiZeugs herstellt, bei dem kann man ne Menge
erfahren : http://www.fxsupport.de/hc1/hc1_8.html - weiter unten

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (12. März 2006)

offtopic: Ahhh! Fast. Das ist die Videogruppe.


----------



## meta_grafix (12. März 2006)

Moin,

sollten die Akteure auch nach dem Dreh noch zur Verfügung stehen, so bietet sich die Möglichkeit der Nachvertonung.

Gruß


----------

